# Tossers - who's making good ones?



## Joe Martin (Feb 1, 2006)

We have several Tangelos which have really held up well to the abuse that all equipment seems to get at HTs, but we need a few more. Does any one know who's making good ones?

I'm in Upstate NY but go to SC in the winter - I've heard that there is some one in SC making a good one - I've used some at other club events which don't seem so hot.

Joe M


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I used a Days End launcher several days ago and worked great. It breaks down better that the original Tangelo and uses rubbers instead of bungies.

I have a tangelo that is still in good condition after about 7 years of use. Bill made a great product and was a great guy to talk to.


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

I like the Days End tosser as well. Its made of aircraft aluminum so its lite weight and folds into a small package making it easy to store as well. With the addition of the sure toss remote release the possibilities expand even more. I mainly use mine to throw birds as I train with bumper boys and don't want to go the bird basket route.


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

Joe

I sent you a PM, did you get it?


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Days End Tosser with TRainRite Release here.... They're awful nice.

Chris


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I've got a Gunners Up SOG model and like it alot. Light weight, fits in my Surburban, and throws a good bird. 
Sipport has been TOP NOTCH!!


----------



## cookin' with fire (Jun 9, 2008)

I have two new Gunners Up launchers and they are really nice. I had a problem with one of them and Jerry Davis got a new one out to me within a couple of days. Great Customer service and support. Like the new features on the launchers. 

Robert 

Hank
Cole


----------



## Brad Overstreet (Feb 20, 2008)

just ordered and received 2 gunners up originals. I teamed them up with the tritronics pro control and love them. I have been using a bumperboy for a while, but now will use these. Easy to use and great construction. I love them. I also liked dealing with Jerry. 

Cheers,


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

If it is a tosser like a Tangelo you're looking for vs one that can accept electronics, then Butch Green makes one very similar to the Tangelo Tosser. I've not seen it, but he told me about it the last time I spoke with him. You can reach him at 310-645-7106.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Gunners up is far and away the best bet


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Don Smith said:


> If it is a tosser like a Tangelo you're looking for vs one that can accept electronics, then Butch Green makes one very similar to the Tangelo Tosser. I've not seen it, but he told me about it the last time I spoke with him. You can reach him at 310-645-7106.


I've seen the one Butch made for Valery Martin. Extremely light and it gave a very nice throw. I don't believe you could attach remote electronics to it but not sure.


----------

